# vintage martin...only $99,500.00...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

yikes...it's ONLY one hundred grand...check it out...1939 Martin D-28

Folkway Music -- Instrument Sales - Martin


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Holy crapoly! I've seen worse shop worn guitars, but that thing's 70+ years old! Love those old Grover machines too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm transferring money into my paypal account as we speak


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

nice guitar but I'm saving up for one of those $250,000 Les Pauls. Should only be another 100 years or so.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

It's a lot of money and it has a few issues... but it is THE holy grail if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Blue Apple said:


> It's a lot of money and it has a few issues... but it is THE holy grail if you're into that kind of thing.


Perfect for draggin up to the hunt camp on the back of my 4wheeler and smashin' out a couple o' oldie bluegrass tunes 'round da campfire

I just wished I never sold my D28-S This wasn't mine ....


----------



## mandoman (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm getting two...LOL


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

The best of the best is always the most expensive. ........... And the most likely to appreciate the most!! In 5 or 10 years this will be $1/4 Million - or some equally obscene number.


----------

